# FF Database Error?



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey,

over the last 2 days i've been facing issues gettin on here. i get an error saying the database isnt available. it usually start workin on my comp at 3pm IST and it takes me well up to 8pm IST to get in here. 

any one else having this issue?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I am too. It's getting really annoying.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Zakk, it's the water spinning the wrong way in India again. LOL. No, just teasing. Its happening to me too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

lol Ron i dunno if its the water or its me but something sure is spinning!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

It happens alot on this forum get used to it.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, I have been getting the same thing. I keep trying, and eventually i can get in. Like now... lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> It happens alot on this forum get used to it.


some one sounds grumpy! have some coffee! since the time i joined in here, this is the 1st time its happening.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> some one sounds grumpy! have some coffee! since the time i joined in here, this is the 1st time its happening.


Agreed.


----------



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

I got it too lol


----------

